
Teflon found to be toxic, in class-action against DuPont - raccoonone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/the-lawyer-who-became-duponts-worst-nightmare.html?referer=&_r=0
======
greenyoda
The title used to post this article on HN is "Teflon found to be toxic, in
class-action against DuPont" (not the original title of the article). However,
I couldn't find any mention in the article of Teflon (polytetrafluoroethylene)
itself being toxic. The article talks about the toxicity of PFOA
(perfluorooctanoic acid), a chemical formerly used in the production of Teflon
products. It also notes that people might have been exposed to PFOA if they
had used Teflon products in the past. However, DuPont has since replaced PFOA
with a less dangerous alternative.

